# soap display for holiday market sale



## green soap (Dec 29, 2011)

After countless batches, lots of experimenting, blind test batch feedback from friends and family, testing shelf life and several color/scent infusions, I am ready to sell soap.  I got the chance to sell at a small holiday market in Southern California in mid December.  I am posting a picture on how I chose to display my half of our six foot table space (my husband was selling jam and preserves on the other half).

I will write a longer post in the business section.   I got lots of useful feedback from customers and will make some changes based on what I learned from this market experience.




DSC01369 by rosetalleo, on Flickr


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Dec 30, 2011)

It looks great!  I can't help notice the soap balls, I love them.  Everything looks so good laid out in the baskets.


----------



## welovesoap (Dec 30, 2011)

Tell us all about it! I haven't done a show yet, and I'm so interested to hear about someone else's first experience!

P.S. Your soaps look beautiful! Out of curiosity, what is stamped on them? I can't quite see the picture.


----------



## mountainsparky (Dec 30, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## cheesenoodle (Dec 30, 2011)

This looks awesome.  Do you need clearance or permits or something to sell soap?  Can any old person just make soap and sell it or are there regulations to comply with?


----------



## green soap (Dec 30, 2011)

welovesoap said:
			
		

> Tell us all about it! I haven't done a show yet, and I'm so interested to hear about someone else's first experience!
> 
> P.S. Your soaps look beautiful! Out of curiosity, what is stamped on them? I can't quite see the picture.



I posted my observations, including what scents sold best in the craft fair forum (below general business).  

Here is a close up of a stamped soap:




cocoa coconut in bubbles2 by rosetalleo, on Flickr


----------



## green soap (Dec 30, 2011)

cheesenoodle said:
			
		

> This looks awesome.  Do you need clearance or permits or something to sell soap?  Can any old person just make soap and sell it or are there regulations to comply with?



Depends on the country and even state?  It also depends on what type of market it is I suppose.

The labeling regulations in the USA are pretty simple.  As long as you do not make any health claims,

it has to say it is soap, 

it has to specify the weight of the soap, 

it has to say who makes it and how to find you.

The ingredients do not need to be listed according to these minimum label requirements. Most soap makes do list them because many customers care about what is in their soap.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jan 1, 2012)

I love the look of your soaps in the baskets!  Outstanding!


----------



## green soap (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks for all the compliments everybody.  Yes, the baskets will come back!  they were very practical, attractive, and they gave a feeling of abundance.  

The next market will probably allow me more space (maybe they will allow me a full 6 foot table?), so I will be selling some cut herbs out of another basket.  Some of the herbs are infused in the soaps, they look attractive and make the whole place smell wonderful, complementing the soap scents. I sell them for $1 a bunch, or free with a minimum soap purchase.  We did this for the jam on the last market and people loved it.  

I have to work on nicer looking signs too.


----------

